
Thinking is everything. A bright future means clear thinking - soulblaze
https://medium.com/@abraxian/thinking-is-everything-a-bright-future-means-clear-thinking-2d16a0433954
======
contingencies
The problem with this whinging narrative is that it ignores the humbling
reality that someone must first attest 'rightness' for the bulk of
uninterested/uneducated society. That chore is inherently political and
therefore unrealistic to expect impartially executed.

